# Tarpon guide reccomendation in destin Fl



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Headed to destin the last week of July and looking for a good guide to possible hook me up with a tarpon on light tackle. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Check out Patrick Tarpey with Slow and Low Coastal Outfitters. He's in Santa Rosa Beach just down the road from Destin. http://www.slowandlowcoastal.com/charters/tarpon-charters/


----------

